# so how pissed would you be?



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

My wife dropped off our elk last month at meires game processing. the guy she left it with dumped my boned out meat, including a bag of backstrap and tenderloin straight onto the parking lot ground. not ideal, imo. she then communicated that she wanted mostly ground meat with beef fat, 5 roasts and no steaks from the quarters. fast forward to last week, she picked up two 35 lb trash bags with burger and 5 roasts....no straps or loin.-O,-

i was able to find some of the roasts were comprised of backstrap but wtf, did they grind the rest or keep it? i got back 70lbs off a 2 or 3 year old cow and lost all the prime cuts. my wife called to ask about it and so far we haven't received a call back.

i've cut a few my self but sometimes don't have the time. i've used hunsakers in west jordan (unavailable this time) and arnolds in ogden and have always had good experiences. so, should i be pissed or is this just an acceptable miscommunication to you?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

In the instructions posted, there is nothing stated about the backstraps or tenderloins. What were you expecting to get out of them? 

I guess my confusion illustrates my feeling. Without specifically telling them what you wanted out of it, they probably made their best guess and ground it up. Or, kept them for a treat since grinding them up would be a giant waste!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would of just kept the back straps and tenderloins and took care of them myself. It only takes a couple of hours to cut and wrap them and then you know what you have. 

Did you weigh it yourself before you took it in to know how much you were delivering and did they weigh it when you gave it to them?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Hard to fault the processer if no specific instructions were given on the backstraps. If you wanted the backstraps cut into steaks did you tell them how many to wrap per package? Sound like some miscommunication.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Unfortunately it sounds like they did what your wife instructed them to do. I don't think it's their fault. The weight situation is hard to figure out without having the weight you dropped off.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

A few years ago my wife dropped off boned out meat from my cow at clays. After unloading it and taking it to the scale she was promptly turned away. Reason was they weren't accepting boned out meat for cost reasons. They then left my wife standing there with two big bags of elk meat in the rain. Did not help her load it back into my truck. 

Sounds like they did pretty good to me considering my wife's experience dropping off boned out meat there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

APD, how much did you pay for that 70 lbs. that you got back?


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Several years ago I dropped off an elk at Hunsakers. They weighed it and then proceeded to tell me that they prefer to not have the meat boned as you pay for the processing which includes bone and meat weight. They don't make as much money when it is boned out. They honored their posted cost but they were not real happy about it. They weren't sure what to do with all the boned out meat until I told them to burger it, which seemed to satisfy them and so they proceeded.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

++ Thompson's in Erda. Very happy with them.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

They would never see me again... PERIOD!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You want to be pissed... drop off a deer and not get ANYTHING back. That happened to me once. I called to check on my deers status and they said they already gave out all the meat they had processed. They offered to sell me some slightly discounted beef if I wanted.

-DallanC


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Critter said:


> I would of just kept the back straps and tenderloins and took care of them myself. It only takes a couple of hours to cut and wrap them and then you know what you have.
> 
> Did you weigh it yourself before you took it in to know how much you were delivering and did they weigh it when you gave it to them?


118lbs for two hind quarters and the rest boned out. they went easy on the price i guess ($185).

i've never seen a company drop meat out in a oily parking lot before. seems like it might not be a best practice but hey, i'm no butcher. i just try to keep my meat clean and cool.

dallan, that would set me off. a lot of work for no return.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Took my meat to them once, that about sum's the experience up.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Experiences like this and what happened to me this year with an unnamed butcher up by me are why i'll be doing my own from here on out. Too many ridiculous episodes lately, not sure if it's the industry as a whole or just specific shops. 

I'm finally in a place where i'll be for a while (hopefully) so I'm investing in all the equipment to do everything myself. I'll slug through the first few years i'm sure but after that it should be fine. Not to be all high and mighty but lately I personally feel a responsibility to complete the process from start to finish.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The best Butcher, and price I have found for Elk processing in Utah is down in Glenwood. (Just outside of Richfield) Maxfield Meats. Its been a few years since I've killed an Elk on the fishlake range, but a cow Elk was $150 cut, wrap, frozen, and boxed. A big bull would cost you $250. No matter how you had it cut, that was the price. He would even cut some meat into Jerky Strips for you if you wanted to make it yourself. I would always bring home at least three apple box's full of meat from a Cow Elk that was 280# hanging with the hide off. They cut one at a time and you know your getting "your animal".


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I guess I have a problem with the concept that meat weight in versus meat weight out = a good processor. I would want a processor that is going to take the time to trim off the blood shot meat filled with bone, hair, and lead fragments, the excess fat, and any impurities picked up from transporting the carcass out of the hills......even if that means I get less packages out the door. 

I think you measure a game processor not by packaged weight out, but by the quality of the final product.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I wasn't there, but if a butcher knowingly put meat on the parking lot my reaction would be to put it back in my truck, drive home, trim it myself, and either cut it myself or take it somewhere else. 

My way of defining a good meat cutter has a simple first step. If I walk in a place and it smells bad, then I turn around and walk out. It blows my mind that people drop off what they are going to eat in a dirty, stinking place. 

But to each their own..... I only drop meat with someone who takes pride in cleanliness, gives you your own critter back, and do a great job in their processing.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Packout said:


> I wasn't there, but if a butcher knowingly put meat on the parking lot my reaction would be to put it back in my truck, drive home, trim it myself, and either cut it myself or take it somewhere else.
> 
> My way of defining a good meat cutter has a simple first step. If I walk in a place and it smells bad, then I turn around and walk out. It blows my mind that people drop off what they are going to eat in a dirty, stinking place.
> 
> But to each their own..... I only drop meat with someone who takes pride in cleanliness, gives you your own critter back, and do a great job in their processing.


+1 to what Packout said with the addition of flies. If the fly problem is not controlled, I'm out.

That being said. Good work should require proper compensation. Some things are worth paying for if you want it done right. I have a guy that does a great job for me when I can't do my own. I gladly pay him what he asks and usually throw in a tip for his boys who help out. I don't waste any time worrying about cost per pound or yield. I just trust him to process my meat into clean, usable portions for my family and am thankful for his services.---------SS


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> I have a guy that does a great job for me when I can't do my own. I gladly pay him what he asks and usually throw in a tip for his boys who help out. I don't waste any time worrying about cost per pound or yield. I just trust him to process my meat into clean, usable portions for my family and am thankful for his services.---------SS


So are you going to name him or are you keeping him all for yourself? :mrgreen:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

WEK said:


> So are you going to name him or are you keeping him all for yourself? :mrgreen:


PM sent


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> PM sent


Please share with me also, thanks!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

OriginalOscar said:


> ++ Thompson's in Erda. Very happy with them.


Not me! They will never see another elk or deer from me. I took a whole cow elk in to them and ended up with 2 apple boxes of meat. Oh, it cost me $254. This was in 2010.... F that place.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very unfortunate ! 

I've always figured Meires to be a step or two above the rest. I would certainly let Meires know how you were treated and how you feel about it. I can't imagine they'll let this go.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

So many disappointed people. To me it doesn't seem to take that long to DIY. Of course we usually have 2-3 people to lighten the load. And most the time we make a party out of it.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

APD said:


> 118lbs for two hind quarters and the rest boned out. they went easy on the price i guess ($185).
> 
> i've never seen a company drop meat out in a oily parking lot before. seems like it might not be a best practice but hey, i'm no butcher. i just try to keep my meat clean and....


Dumping the meat in the parking lot? That doesn't sound right. I can't imagine anyone doing that! Meiers should know better...or it was a mistake.

Sounds like you got about the average amount of meat back. 70 lbs of burger and 5 roasts from 118 lbs of meat is pretty good (as long as it's good and clean). I process my own and figure about 25-30% loss from trimmings. It adds up and i'm always amazed what an animal processes down to. Price sounds reasonable too.

Butchers want meat on the bone because it allows them to make the cuts and believe it or not, saves them time. No fishing around for this cut or that in a pile of boned meat. I do think you got back what your wife specified (unfortunately). Sounds like a miscommunication to me, and shouldn't fault them for that.

Sorry it wasn't a good experience. All the more reason to do your own next time!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

MWScott72 said:


> Dumping the meat in the parking lot? That doesn't sound right. I can't imagine anyone doing that! Meiers should know better...or it was a mistake.
> 
> Sounds like you got about the average amount of meat back. 70 lbs of burger and 5 roasts from 118 lbs of meat is pretty good (as long as it's good and clean). I process my own and figure about 25-30% loss from trimmings. It adds up and i'm always amazed what an animal processes down to. Price sounds reasonable too.
> 
> Sorry it wasn't a good experience. All the more reason to do your own next time!


i talked to the wife and it sounds like the guy did not speak english very well and did apologize for dumping the meat. but it should have been obvious to him that the bag contained boned out meat and not a quarter.

the amount of meat isn't isn't my concern but rather the lack of choice cuts. maybe the language barrier was part of the problem but i know my wife did not ask for him to grind the tenderloins and backstraps. i can't imagine a meat cutter that wouldn't clarify this with the customer.

as i mentioned before, if i have time and energy then i'd love to cut it for myself. but i have two kids, a full time job and hunt solo. after i pack and elk out a couple miles, i'm spent. i usually do it in one trip but sometimes i'll take a second. after that, my back is shot for a while and standing at a counter cutting up elk meat is usually out of the question. antelope and deer, sure, why not.

i can tell you that the next elk i take down will have the tenderloins and straps under watchful eye until they are packaged at my house.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

As was mentioned before, if you're that worried about the Backstraps and Tenderloins, remove them and cut them yourself. Those are probably the two easiest cuts to process and you should be able to do it in under an hour. I often do this as we like these cuts fresh. 

Most butchers charge by the pound so you will also save a few bucks doing this. Let the butcher deal with the bigger muscle groups and all the grind.------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The tenderloins usually don't make it past the second or third day at my house. That's if they even get out of camp.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

If you want it done right, you have to do it yourself. I've had a few costly experiences with companies destroying deer or giving me someone else's rotten deer. So this year when I drew for elk, I invested in a grinder and a bagger. Sure it took a couple days to do it, but it got done the way I wanted it. I just need a good smoker and a better food saver sealer and I'm never looking back.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Here are some tips (I worked at processing game for years)
1-Take your animal in skinned, and CLEAN!!
2-Shop is clean
3-Reputable shops will have a cutting card to fill out for size of roasts, how thick on steaks, how many steaks per pkg, beef or pork fat added, % of fat added, size of pkgs for burger,
4-A good shop always gives YOUR animal back.
5- If you take it in boneless you will probobly pay more.
6-Tag MUST be with the animal.
7- If you have questions ask them before leaving your animal.
8-The places I worked used only meat cutters from grocery stores, IMO this adds to the quality of service.
9- Did I say take your animal in CLEAN?
10- It is hard to tell what your bullet has done to the meat inside, if you shot it in the [email protected]@ don't expect miracles.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

We have two awesome shops down here in carbon and emery county. My first choice is Rons meats in helper, they cost more but vacuum pack everything and have awesome specialty items (snack sticks and Italian sausages). The other shop is Ungermans meat in Huntington. They do a great job and everything is clean.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

To answer the OP it sounds like miscommunication to me.

But for me once it is boned out most of the work is done and I would do the rest myself.

If I don't have a lot of time I will freeze it in bigger portions and then cut it the way I want later. For example a big portion of a hind quarter I will package in a roast size but when I defrost it I may cut it into steaks while it is still mostly frozen.

But through the years I have acquired a vacuum packer, a grinder and slicer.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Dunkem said:


> (I worked at processing game for years)


 Sorry to hijack the thread. Do you have any good resources or tips on cutting up a deer and elk? Getting the most meat out of the animal?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

*How To Get The Most Meat Out Of An Elk *- Video Results

Here is some good videos that should be helpful.

I have tossed around an idea of doing a demo on cutting a deer. Would take some planning and a deer


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Dumping meat out onto the parking lot ground is completely unacceptable. Normally, the damage is done out in the field and not at the processors.

From both sides, mistakes happen on cutting instructions. Sometimes they are forgotten to be given and other times misread.

That's why at our shop, the instructions are filled out in front of the customer, then they acknowledge with their signature it's how they want it. It's also brought to their attention of any self inflicted damage (aka dirty and spoilage) prior to their leaving and is notated on the cut sheet they sign.

Been down these roads too many times...


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Dunkem said:


> *How To Get The Most Meat Out Of An Elk *- Video Results
> 
> Here is some good videos that should be helpful.
> 
> I have tossed around an idea of doing a demo on cutting a deer. Would take some planning and a deer


I've watched a little over half of these. Thanks! You should do the demo!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread. Do you have any good resources or tips on cutting up a deer and elk? Getting the most meat out of the animal?


I like this series of videos:


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

derekp1999 said:


> I like this series of videos:


I just finished watching the videos. Man, they make that look slick. Thanks for posting those Derek

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Dunkem said:


> Here are some tips (I worked at processing game for years)
> 1-Take your animal in skinned, and CLEAN!!
> 2-Shop is clean
> 3-Reputable shops will have a cutting card to fill out for size of roasts, how thick on steaks, how many steaks per pkg, beef or pork fat added, % of fat added, size of pkgs for burger,
> ...


Can't hit the 'Like' button enough times!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I dropped off two cows at c&s in west haven. One weighed 246 on rack
We got about 170lb of meat. 
Number 2 was 239 on rack 
Got about the same back. 
Now both were head shot so the full neck was complete. 
Also was $160 to cut and wrap


----------

